# What happened to Dwyane Wade?



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

He's not him old self anymore, I dunno if his shoulder is really bothering him that bad or he is just on a down fall but despite his Game 5 fourth Q action he has been playing atrocious, 9 T.O in 3 quarters in Chicago, leaving Lebron to having play 46min in game 5. It seems like when Lebron leaves the floor Wade can't handle being the #1 guy. It may be because of Chicago's insane defense, But didnt 1 year ago Wade ripped the Boston defense by himself scoring 40+ a couple times in the series. Against Chicago he was doing nothing with the ball but turn it over. I love wade alot, he really does rise to the occasion in tight games in the finals minutes, but if he didnt play so bad in the previous 3 quarters the Heat wouldnt have that problem. Anyways im excited to see what he can do against Dallas...You best better believe James wants that Finals MVP and i know Wade wants it too so I expect both of them to play the best basketball of their careers.


----------



## ChrisRichards (Jul 17, 2007)

Wade massacred Boston in the previous round before the Bulls, you already forgot?

Wade had a bad series vs the Bulls, I believe, because Chicago's elite D focused on him more than LBJ. He had a very tough time slithering through the defenses, especially on limited touches. 

Wade will be fine vs Dallas. In fact, Dallas has nobody to check Wade really.....and Wade loves going off in Dallas.


----------



## Luke (Dec 7, 2008)

Certain elite players match up better against certain defenses. For whatever reason Wade matches up with Boston very well but no so much against Chicago. It's not really a problem because LeBron/Bosh stepped up so all he had to do was play solid D and come through in some way in the fourth. He'll be fine against Dallas.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

You obviously credit the Bulls D 1st. Brewer especially. 

But that Celtics series had to take a whole lot out of him. Chasing around Ray Allen for 35 minutes a night is draining by itself, but the add in that he also averaged 30/7/5 as well. Everyone was amazed that he was able to do that on offense after what he had to do defensively, but its obvious now that adrenaline took over during those games.


----------



## Dee-Zy (Jan 12, 2006)

Dwade avg 30/7/5 vs Celtics over 5 games!?

Damn, I already forgot how great he was in that series...


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

I think chasing Ray Allen got to his legs. He was not getting any lift to finish in the paint in the Chicago series. Thankfully he got like a week off before Game 1 of the finals, so hopefully he'll be ready to go then.

To be honest, I'm not that worried about Wade. You know he'll be there when the Heat need him. And Lebron can fill until then. Bosh just has to keep playing as well as he has all playoffs.


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

ChrisRichards said:


> Wade massacred Boston in the previous round before the Bulls, you already forgot?
> 
> Wade had a bad series vs the Bulls, I believe, because Chicago's elite D focused on him more than LBJ. He had a very tough time slithering through the defenses, especially on limited touches.
> 
> Wade will be fine vs Dallas. In fact, Dallas has nobody to check Wade really.....and Wade loves going off in Dallas.





VanillaPrice said:


> Certain elite players match up better against certain defenses. For whatever reason Wade matches up with Boston very well but no so much against Chicago. It's not really a problem because LeBron/Bosh stepped up so all he had to do was play solid D and come through in some way in the fourth. He'll be fine against Dallas.


This was Wade in the season, If I remember correctly it was Lebron who scored the last 10 points in that series.


http://bleacherreport.com/articles/609583-miami-heat-analyzing-dwyane-wades-celtic-struggles

. He’s averaging a meager 12.3 points, 3.3 rebounds and 4.3 assists per game, connecting on just 26.7 percent of his shots and—perhaps worst of all—has committed a pathetic 18 turnovers in three matchups against the reigning Eastern Conference champs in 2010-2011


----------



## doctordrizzay (May 10, 2011)

futuristxen said:


> I think chasing Ray Allen got to his legs. He was not getting any lift to finish in the paint in the Chicago series. Thankfully he got like a week off before Game 1 of the finals, so hopefully he'll be ready to go then.
> 
> To be honest, I'm not that worried about Wade. You know he'll be there when the Heat need him. And Lebron can fill until then. Bosh just has to keep playing as well as he has all playoffs.


Lol Lebron fills in all 4 quarters, and what kind of superstar are you when you are only there when your team needs you? Lebron is there 24/7....he hit the 3 to tie chicago and then hit the 2 to give them the lead for good in game 5. 

Wade isnt even playing like an all-star let alone a superstar.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

doctordrizzay said:


> Lol Lebron fills in all 4 quarters, and what kind of superstar are you when you are only there when your team needs you? Lebron is there 24/7....he hit the 3 to tie chicago and then hit the 2 to give them the lead for good in game 5.
> 
> Wade isnt even playing like an all-star let alone a superstar.


Against Boston, it was Wade who went off in the 1st 3 quarters of games with Lebron going off in the 4th. Against Chicago, the roles reversed a bit. Granted, Wade was worse in the 1st 3 quarters, but its situations like that, that shows why the big 3 decided to play together. When one is off, the other 2 are there to pick up the other.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade will be back dropping 30 in no time. Stress less! He's a Superstar!


----------



## rayz789 (Oct 30, 2008)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Against Boston, it was Wade who went off in the 1st 3 quarters of games with Lebron going off in the 4th. Against Chicago, the roles reversed a bit. Granted, Wade was worse in the 1st 3 quarters, but its situations like that, that shows why the big 3 decided to play together. When one is off, the other 2 are there to pick up the other.


Both Wade and Lebron play great in the celtics series. I think Lebron was alittle more in the clutch situation vs the celtics then wade.


----------



## Wade2Bosh (Mar 31, 2004)

Funny how much a week can change peoples opinions. Now its Lebron who is "2nd fiddle" and Wade who is the lead dog, according to many in the national media.

Anyway, gotta love how they have taken turns dominating entire series. All the talk during the Bulls series was about how Rose needs more help. Now the talk during this Finals series is turning into Dirk needing more help. Instead of questioning who is the leader of the heat, why cant they just see that this is exactly why they decided to play together?


----------



## futuristxen (Jun 26, 2003)

Wade2Bosh said:


> Funny how much a week can change peoples opinions. Now its Lebron who is "2nd fiddle" and Wade who is the lead dog, according to many in the national media.
> 
> Anyway, gotta love how they have taken turns dominating entire series. All the talk during the Bulls series was about how Rose needs more help. Now the talk during this Finals series is turning into Dirk needing more help. Instead of questioning who is the leader of the heat, why cant they just see that this is exactly why they decided to play together?


Yeah it's almost as if these guys aren't afraid to let each other shine if it means getting the win. In the Chicago series, I thought the Bulls were making an extra effort to take Wade out of it. And so he let Lebron do the damage. In the Dallas series it seems like the Mavericks have nothing that can stop Wade--so Lebron would be stupid(and was stupid in game 2) to get in the way of that.

Right now the way Wade is going, if you are Lebron and Chris Bosh, you just need to do your job on both ends, work harder to get it done defensively--and ride Wade's offense to your first ring.

There's no room for the kind of egoism demonstrated by most of the internet, when it comes to winning.

Also I for shame anyone that was doubting DWade. Just as for shame anyone that is now doubting Lebron. If DWade has an off game 4, I'm fully confident that Lebron will take over and get it done. But I doubt he needs to.

We should have blown the Mavs out of the last two games. Frustrating. We could have been moving in for the sweep if it weren't for blown focus, and bad refs.


----------



## Wade County (Jun 22, 2003)

Wade County said:


> Wade will be back dropping 30 in no time. Stress less! He's a Superstar!


I rest my case :clown:


----------

